# Dzielenie .flac i .ape

## Pryka

Witam jest ktoś mi wstanie powiedzieć czy istnieje na Linuksa program do dzielenia plików .ape i .flac na pojedyncze utwory ???

Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc

----------

## BeteNoire

Audacity?

----------

## Crenshaw

jesli masz *.cue 

cuebreakpoints plik.cue | shnsplit -o flac plik.flac

----------

## Pryka

nie wchodzi w gre nie potrafi odczytac poprawnie .ape a po za tym niewidzi mi sie reczne dzielenie pliku ktory ma 2 godziny.

Chce cos co potrafi odczytac pliku .cue i na jego podstawie przeprowadzic podzial.

Cos jak Cue Splliter pod windowsem (pod wine nie chce dzialac)

ps. Crenshaw zaraz sprawdze i napisze co i jak

----------

## Pryka

Crenshaw.

Polecenie działa wyśmienicie ale musze zmieniać format z .ape na .flac

bo tak nie działa

```
cuebreakpoints plik.cue | shnsplit -o ape plik.ape
```

I druga sprawa dowiedziałem się jeszcze ze razem z pakietem cuetools i shntool instaluje się pakiet do edycji tagow.

Zrobiłem tak

```
cuetag plik.cue split-track001.flac split-track002.flac split-track0032.flac split-track004.flac
```

ale wywala 

```
bash: cuetag: command not found
```

Jako root to samo.

I jeszcze raz się pytam czy konwersja z .ape do .flac jest konieczna nie da się poprostu podzielić .ape na kawałki ??

----------

## pebek

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Crenshaw.
> 
> I druga sprawa dowiedziałem się jeszcze ze razem z pakietem cuetools i shntool instaluje się pakiet do edycji tagow.
> 
> Zrobiłem tak
> ...

 

Pewnie już się nie przyda, ale może dla poszukiwaczy (bo sam szukałem). cuetag znajduje się w /usr/share/doc/cuetools-1.3.1/extras/cuetag.sh (oczywiście w zależności od wersji).

----------

